# MP3 came with some "extra content"



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

[WEBQUOTE="http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5hxpHQmyfTCIwrPBUdW_HE7cUnfmQ"]A man in Cookeville, Tennessee, is thinking about suing Wal-Mart because the MP3 video player he gave to his little girl for Christmas turned out to be loaded with explicit tunes and porn videos.[/WEBQUOTE]

now how sad is this. How could a company like that even accidentally sell something like this. Someone at returns needs to get fired.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow!!! That's crazy, but you can almost understand how it could happen. I needed a wireless router in a bind the other day and picked one up from Staples. It was pre-programmed with a static IP and someone's name as the SSID. Took me a while to get things sorted out.


----------



## in4pain (Jul 16, 2002)

I purchased an X Box a few years ago from walmart and it was used as well. Had several songs on it that were "not for kids" and many saved games. Walmart is the devil.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

At least they still got an MP3 player. A couple of years ago somebody bought an iPod at Wal-mart and ended up with a can of meat product in the box.

http://www.engadget.com/2005/12/29/boy-finds-mystery-meat-instead-of-ipod-on-xmas/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TechGuy said:


> Wow!!! That's crazy, but you can almost understand how it could happen. I needed a wireless router in a bind the other day and picked one up from Staples. It was pre-programmed with a static IP and someone's name as the SSID. Took me a while to get things sorted out.


Factory reset, the first thing I do to a new router, just in case.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You would think that Walmart which intentionally censors the music, videos, games and magazines sold in it's stores would be more careful.


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe parants should learn to check out what they are giving their kids BEFORE they give it to them. I always did, for lots of reasons......


----------



## christarp (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah I heard about this, the child was only 10 years old too


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> You would think that Walmart which intentionally censors the music, videos, games and magazines sold in it's stores would be more careful.


It's all about money, the sooner it's back on the shelf the sooner they get their money back....

It's always about the $$$


----------

